# Das Kolosseum der "Kreuzfahrer"



## Ceiklyon (9. Mai 2010)

Hallo.


Ich habe mich mal gefragt welchen Zweck das Kolosseum der Kreuzfahrer hat (PDC/PDK)? Also angeblich sollten werden dort die Helden auf den Kampf gegen den Lichkönig vorbereitet, aber danach sieht es ja wohl überhaupt nicht aus. Meiner Ansicht nach ist es einfach nur ein sinnloses Gemetzel.

Z.b in "PDC" werden Argentummitglieder und Champions der Allianz/Horde abgeschlachtet. 
Ein paar denken bestimmt sie werden danach wiederbelebt oder sind noch nicht Tod aber der "Schwarze Ritter" belebt dann doch die gefallenen Champions zu hirnlose Ghule. 
(2 Phase vom Ritter).

Also und Ehrenhaft kann das auch nicht sein, wenn man als Champion sich als Ziel setzt den Lichkönig und die Geißel zu vernichten, aber dann in einer Arena des heiligen Argentumkreuzzugs stirbt, als Sinn das man die Übung für den Feind war? 

Und die Champions wie sehr gut zu sehen ist in der Grube von Saron werden mit Leichtigkeit vom Geißelfürsten zu Skeleten gemacht.

Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (9. Mai 2010)

der schwarze ritter beschwört einfach eine armee der toten wie der todesritter. die champions in pdc sterben auch nicht (wie man unschwer erkennen kann).


----------



## Ceiklyon (9. Mai 2010)

Ich meine allgemein, was ihr von dem Kolosseum, Loretechnisch.

Und die Ghuls die er beschwört heißen zufällig "Wiederauferstandener Champion, hm?


----------



## simony (9. Mai 2010)

Guck dir doch mal den 1. Kampf an, da knien sich die Champs hin, nachdem man die besiegt hat (und nicht getötet).


----------



## Terminsel (10. Mai 2010)

Richtig, die drei "Boss"-Champions. Aber die "Trash"-Champions, die man vom Pferd holt nicht.

Auch in PdK ists witzig, wenn man beim ersten Encounter (die Bestien) wiped. Tirion Fordring sagt dann so was wie: "Tragisch. Sie kämpften tapfer..." etc.

Naja, der einzige Sinn, den ich mir dahinter vorstellen könnte ist der, dass der Argentumkreuzzug nur die mit zur Eiskronenzitadelle nimmt, die die Prüfungen des Kreuzfahrers überstanden haben. Wer nicht "überlebt" wäre eh zu schwach für den Angriff auf Arthas, ist also ohnehin entberlich. Warum ihn dann nicht in einem sinnlosen Gemetzel verheitzen?

Insgesamt ist die PdK/PdC eher fragwürdig und gehört zu den Dingen in WoW, bei denen man lieber das Hirn ausschaltet, sonst explodiert es wegen Anhäufung von Unlogik. *g*


----------

